# Annapolis, MD - ???



## kjsgrammy (Jun 15, 2011)

Our nephew's graduating from Annapolis next May and my sister has invited as many of the family to go as can make it.  I know traffic will be horrendous for this event, as well as trying to obtain lodging.

We are RCI weeks members and I was wondering if there are any timeshares in close proximity to Annapolis.  My sister has already booked their lodging at a Marriot hotel that is about 18 miles away (at a cost of $179/night).

Right now I'm just looking for information on available timeshares, as I'm not sure we'd even attempt to go.  I HATE  lots of traffic!  But at the same time would hate to miss the opportunity of seeing my nephew's graduation!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2011)

My sister's former neighbor RENTED her house to an extended family for the USNA graduation - her 6 bdr home with pool cost that graduate's family $8,000 for the 10 days. Not bad as the family didn't have 4 years of tuition, room, board, books, medical costs for their child's education.

Maybe sister could help out this a bus rental to USNA and the hotel rooms. :ignore:


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 15, 2011)

Wyndham National Harbor or Old Town Alexandria are about an hour away with traffic.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 15, 2011)

OC, MD is 2-2.5 hours away, but from the highway to graduation would probably take another 30min.  I saw that graduation is Tuesday, the day after Memorial day.  Friday-Monday is usually fairly crowded in that whole area but it should calm down by Tuesday.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 15, 2011)

when I lived in Annapolis, (16 years ago) there were lots of folks that took their vacation during June Week. and they rented their homes  to the graduates' families while they were gone. 

As far as timeshares go..no suggestions, except Ocean City...2 hours away, or Wyndham properties, National Harbor or Old Town Alexandria an hour or so the other way

Not a timeshare but there is a Bed and Breakfast above Chick and Ruths Delion Main St that I would check out


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 15, 2011)

Lots of folks still rent out their homes for USNA graduation.  Your sister should be able to obtain contact information about this for you.  

The closest timeshare is the Wyndham that someone already mentioned.  The drive to and from Ocean City, MD will be VERY long depending on beach traffic.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jun 17, 2011)

This is thinking a bit out of the box but you might check out Dover Downs hotel and raceway in Dover, De. Its a lot closer than OC and room rates are dirt cheap if you apply for a gambling card. The hotel itself is very nice and there are restaurants and pubs onsite, gambling is optional. The trotter season is in the winter but nascar has a few races there during the summer and rooms will not be available.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks to all who have provided suggestions!


----------



## ran-ran (Jun 18, 2011)

*Accommodations on the Eastern Shore*

There are a couple of timeshares in Bethany Beach, DE but I think that is a bit too far.

One popular and well appointed resort is the Hyatt Regency in Cambridge MD. It is not too far from the Chesapeake Bay Bridge so it would be a much easier commute than Ocean City, MD. 

http://www.perfectescapes.com/Luxur...yland-Hyatt_Regency_Chesapeake_Bay-34592.html

Try www.AIRBNB.com if you are just looking for a place to crash.


----------

